# masterforce bandsaw



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey does anyone here have the masterforce bandsaw? by comparison eye balling it looks fairly solid, if i recall correct bearings instead of guide blocks.
menards has there 11% rebate going so if they will also honor the lowes movers cupon it'd break down to about 325.
I know there 10" bs looks identical to the craftsman/rikkon machines, but cant recall seeing a 14" lately in either of those two.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have looked at that bandsaw a couple times in passing. I was at Menards yesterday and looked at the floor model a little closer. The knobs seem very weak. The amount of table flex with even light downward pressure was unacceptable. There's a lot of plastic used on it. I'd pass, especially at that price. You can find a good used one for what they're asking.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks i hadn't noticed all the plastic in them, I guess i was more looking at the guide system. I had noticed the stand was very flexible, but from what Ive read that seems to be the standard in that price range to have to stiffen it up with ply or mdf.
Most of the used rigs in my area seem to be either over priced for used, or someone's junk they want to unload. I think i will keep nursing the old craftsman 10" along till i either find a decent deal used or stash enough away for the G0555p, looks to be a nice set up for 500 to the door. Theres an older grizzly on ebay right now a couple hours away from here, only 99 at this point, but at 12mpg makes it quite a bit more expensive, lol.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't mean the stand. I mean the table trunions. They flex like a yoga queen. Can't fix them.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

humm good in a girlfriend not good in a saw, :laughing:


----------

